# 1st time across the briny in MH



## hayabusaman0 (May 23, 2015)

Hi All.In August I am venturing into Germany via the Hook on a day crossing, I had a look on this site at places around the port, there looks a nice one by the canal. I would imagine these fill up quick? I think I would prefer to have somewhere booked for 1 night, can anyone suggest a place about 1 hr drive from the port?

TIA Paul.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Bear this in mind Paul... Getting off the boat, off the ****, and through the rush hour traffic takes quite a time,,, and when the campsite says they close at 7pm you can bet your boots, the shutters come down and the gates slam shut dead on time. Choose a site accordingly. And the Dutch don't tolerate wild camping unless it's a recognised aire. Cant remember offhand where I stayed but it took me till 8pm to get there. I had phoned the owner/manager ahead after my first choice was closed and he very kindly waited for me to arrive.


----------



## hayabusaman0 (May 23, 2015)

Thanks for that Herman. I did read your post about that earlier. I also read about Stena allowing MH's to park in the port, but the post was old, about 2007 I think, do you know if that still happens?

Paul


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Cant say I've ever noticed a place to stop, Paul,- its pretty 'industrial' on the way out. Perhaps search on http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm"] under country (Pays-Bas) (not sure if you speak French) and when you see something that might suit, ask again on here and see if anyone can give you a recommendation/comment. There are some listed that are not far from Hoek. ACSI sites are good, but it will be full tariff in August and that's not cheap in Holland. Good luck.


----------



## hayabusaman0 (May 23, 2015)

Thanks Herman. I have emailed BOOMA Recreatie & they have said that we are welcome to stay there for 1 or 2 nights. They are only 15 mins from the port, I don't know what their prices are yet, but as it's 1 or 2 nights I'd rather that for piece of mind really.

Paul


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Go not for a day, but for a week, a month, 3 months. You'll love it!
Mainland Europe is heaven for MH's.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

TheNomad said:


> Go not for a day, but for a week, a month, 3 months. You'll love it!
> Mainland Europe is heaven for MH's.


I think the OP did not mean a daytrip but a daytime crossing.:wink2:


----------

